# Repticon FIRExpo show Sept 12 & 13



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My son and I will be vending Florida International Reptile Expo this weekend at the Lakeland Center, Sept 12 & 13. We will be doing a dart frog presentation on Saturday at 2:00.
All the frogs we'll have are listed on the website below.
We also have a bunch of supplies, feeders (flies, bean beetles, springs), ABG, leaves, plants, cypress wood, vivarium kits, clay, etc.
We're also bringing some of the more common tads as well. 
Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Kevin Mike and I are coming over Saturday, look forward to seeing you.


----------

